# Traveling an older horse loose and without a partition?



## Koolakaren (14 June 2022)

Does anyone out there transport a single horse in a 3.5ton conversion(rear facing) without the partition and without being tied up?
I’m contemplating giving it a go as my mare just panics as soon as she’s crossed tied which I hear is the recommended way to tie if your traveling without a partition? 
I then contemplated using just one rope but then she swings her bum to the door and I’m scared she’ll step on the ramp whilst I’m trying to close it. 
if I tie her head in the other corner closest to the door then she just pulls to walk off forwards, she built like a small shire so a rope isn’t going to stop her doing anything. 
If I leave her untied she munches the haynet and stands pretty quiet and straight. 
im doubtful as to wether she could fully turn around once everything’s shut up anyway and unlike a trailer it’s a completely sealed unit once the ramp and back doors are closed so what would be the problem if she did turn round? 
prior to this mare Iv always had good loaders/travelers  So this is all new to me.
Any help or advice appreciated


----------



## Artax (14 June 2022)

I can't see a picture, which might help us, but I'm imagining that the rear-facing conversion gives the horse head space at the back rather than the front. The front of the "unit" will be a flat wall? Behind which, is the cab. The problem that comes to mind, is that if she does turn, there is no breast bar as such to prevent her whole body particularly the head and neck in coming up against that "wall", should the very worst happen. If she turned to face in the direction of travel and you had to break suddenly, you may risk an injury.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 June 2022)

If you have nothing to stop her leaning on the ramp on the 3.5 box then please please do not travel her loose without a partition.


----------



## ycbm (14 June 2022)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			If you have nothing to stop her leaning on the ramp on the 3.5 box then please please do not travel her loose without a partition.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand this comment.  Even with a partition any horse can lean on the ramp.  If the ramp won't hold the horse's weight if it does that, then  the box is unsafe.
.


----------



## ycbm (14 June 2022)

Koolakaren said:



			I’m scared she’ll step on the ramp whilst I’m trying to close it.
		
Click to expand...

I've often had horses that do that. I either move them back inside or start lifting the ramp and  they put their foot back inside.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 June 2022)

ycbm said:



			I don't understand this comment.  Even with a partition any horse can lean on the ramp.  If the ramp won't hold the horse's weight if it does that, then  the box is unsafe.
.
		
Click to expand...

Most people travel with something to prevent the animal leaning on the ramp. This prevents a, the horse from exiting if ramp opened and b, from weakening the structure and fittings of the ramp. 
Often it's not the ramp itself but the fixings that will go under strain. 
Seen it, which is why I said it above.


----------



## ycbm (14 June 2022)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Most people travel with something to prevent the animal leaning on the ramp. This prevents a, the horse from exiting if ramp opened and b, from weakening the structure and fittings of the ramp.
Often it's not the ramp itself but the fixings that will go under strain.
Seen it, which is why I said it above.
		
Click to expand...

I think most 3.5s I see (and I see dozens every week these days) have none or very thin/weak internal doors and the ramp is the wall. My van came with a strap to stop the horse getting off but I don't use it and took it off.

Yes,  it's the fixings,  but the top door also holds the ramp shut.

If a horse can't fall against the ramp without it breaking open if you have to do an emergency manoeuvre, then the box isn't safe.  Even a proper strong set of internal doors wouldn't change much in that situation unless they are bolted into the floor and together, I don't think.
.


----------



## Pippity (14 June 2022)

My van conversion came with a pole that fixed across, so the horse's weight would be on the pole, not the ramp.


----------



## Koolakaren (14 June 2022)

Artax said:



			I can't see a picture, which might help us, but I'm imagining that the rear-facing conversion gives the horse head space at the back rather than the front. The front of the "unit" will be a flat wall? Behind which, is the cab. The problem that comes to mind, is that if she does turn, there is no breast bar as such to prevent her whole body particularly the head and neck in coming up against that "wall", should the very worst happen. If she turned to face in the direction of travel and you had to break suddenly, you may risk an injury.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply, some very good points for me to consider. Xx


----------



## Koolakaren (14 June 2022)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			If you have nothing to stop her leaning on the ramp on the 3.5 box then please please do not travel her loose without a partition.
		
Click to expand...

My lorry was originally partitioned for 2 and it is the door that would hold the second one in if that makes sense?


----------



## Koolakaren (14 June 2022)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Most people travel with something to prevent the animal leaning on the ramp. This prevents a, the horse from exiting if ramp opened and b, from weakening the structure and fittings of the ramp.
Often it's not the ramp itself but the fixings that will go under strain.
Seen it, which is why I said it above.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll maybe see about getting the partition moved to right next to the door.


----------



## Bob notacob (14 June 2022)

Pippity said:



			My van conversion came with a pole that fixed across, so the horse's weight would be on the pole, not the ramp.

View attachment 94269

Click to expand...

A single horse must travel on the far side of the box ,with a central partition. The ramp weighs a lot , put a horse on the ramp side and the box leans too far over ,so horse throws weight at the kerb side wall and box leans even more. Look at the instructions for the box.


----------



## ycbm (15 June 2022)

Bob notacob said:



			A single horse must travel on the far side of the box ,with a central partition. The ramp weighs a lot , put a horse on the ramp side and the box leans too far over ,so horse throws weight at the kerb side wall and box leans even more. Look at the instructions for the box.
		
Click to expand...

Where are these rules coming from?  My horses have all travelled well slightly towards the ramp side which is on the left hand (passenger) side. My partition is 15 inches off the driver's wall.  The virtue of a 3.5t is a short, and therefore light, ramp.

ETA if you're taking one horse and a lot of kit to an event you'd have to put the horse in first and block it in with your stuff.  This is clearly not safe,  so lots of people travel the horse on the ramp side.  
.


----------



## Red-1 (15 June 2022)

ycbm said:



			Where are these rules coming from?  My horses have all travelled well slightly towards the ramp side which is on the left hand (passenger) side. My partition is 15 inches off the driver's wall.  The virtue of a 3.5t is a short, and therefore light, ramp.

ETA if you're taking one horse and a lot of kit to an event you'd have to put the horse in first and block it in with your stuff.  This is clearly not safe,  so lots of people travel the horse on the ramp side.  
.
		
Click to expand...

I had my ramp behind the driver for just this reason. It is also better if I hack from roadside parking area, as I tuck the box right in, drop ramp, horse off, ramp up and it is then correctly parked.


----------



## Red-1 (15 June 2022)

I wouldn't travel one loose as, if they turn round, they have no breast bar to protect their heads in the case of a sharp stop. Rear facing don't need a breast bar as they are fine to sit on their bums.


----------



## Fieldlife (15 June 2022)

ycbm said:



			Where are these rules coming from?  My horses have all travelled well slightly towards the ramp side which is on the left hand (passenger) side. My partition is 15 inches off the driver's wall.  The virtue of a 3.5t is a short, and therefore light, ramp.

ETA if you're taking one horse and a lot of kit to an event you'd have to put the horse in first and block it in with your stuff.  This is clearly not safe,  so lots of people travel the horse on the ramp side.  
.
		
Click to expand...

It’s common sense owing to the road camber. If only one horse is most stable to always put it behind driver.


----------



## ycbm (15 June 2022)

If there only one being carried the best place for it is in the middle of the axles,  where mine pretty much put themselves.
.


----------



## Fieldlife (16 June 2022)

ycbm said:



			If there only one being carried the best place for it is in the middle of the axles,  where mine pretty much put themselves.
.
		
Click to expand...

That works if you are driving in the middle of the road. But if you are driving on a two way road, the camber of the road means the right side of vehicle is most stable for weight.


----------



## ycbm (16 June 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			That works if you are driving in the middle of the road. But if you are driving on a two way road, the camber of the road means the right side of vehicle is most stable for weight.
		
Click to expand...

And then when you get a bit of adverse camber or a pothole  or some unlevel/unstable surface on the wrong place,  you're worse off than if the horse was between the axles front to back and side to side.  

British roads can no longer be relied on to have a smooth surface with a camber to the passenger side.  With roads in the state they are in I would prefer to travel them equally between the axles, but each to their own.  
.


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 June 2022)

I wouldn't travel loose if they really started to move around while your driving it's pretty dangerous.

We had 2 in the trailer on Wednesday and we could feel the trailer moving around quite a bit much more than usual, when we got back one had managed to get loose I would hate to think how it would feel with one that can turn around and get up to allsorts.


----------

